# ShotScope V2 GPS watch and Data tracker



## jpxpro (Nov 15, 2017)

today I received the eagerly anticipated Shotscope V2 watch, initially thoughts are very good, the watch seemed a little bulky but once on wrist its barley noticeable.  

setting up was really easy, the watch synced to iPhone and done a firmware update, I was then able to download my chosen courses which took only a few seconds. fitting the tags was straightforward they fit into grip like a few other options available

once on course I put it to work, u really dont have to do anything other than mark where each flag is and select number of putts. gps is bang on with yardages to front middle and back, ( yardages to hazards is coming January) 

1 thing I never thought of was when I hit an extra ball, however back home I was able to use the simple online dashboard to edit the round. this is really useful if there is any errors logged.

again post round was very simple, I paired to phone and synced, a few secs later my full round was there for me to admire, stats are very comprehensive with averages for each club broken down from tee, approach, around green and putting, as time passes im sure these will come in very handy.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

I held off ordering in the end, already have an Apple Watch and as much as shotscope appeals it feels a â€œwasteâ€ getting another wearable. 
Spoke to the guys this week to see if it was on the cards if they could potentially develop an app download ( paid for ) and you then buy the tags as well for use on your own smart watch.

Great service, quick reply and whilst not possible at present was encouraged by the honesty and integrity. 

Your review sounds great, keep us up to date with how it goes, sounds a very encouraging start. 

Think you you have convinced me to just bite the bullet and order


----------



## turkish (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi JPXpro; I am interested in the software they use and what it gives you- I'm not all that bothered about yardages but more things like where my approach play stands in relation to handicap, or how I could improve on certain aspects of the game but from the website I couldn't find a whole lot of information on what data it actually provides other than yardages?

I ended up going with Arccoss 360 which breaks down my different parts of long and short game and whilst I love the software and you don't need a wearable the thing that is driving me nuts is it drains really bad with android phones and I rarely finish a full round- I am getting Iphone X at end of the week so going to try it on that 1st but if still really bad will be looking for something else- in terms of software and advising you how to improve Arccoss seems best from what I have seen.


----------



## jpxpro (Nov 21, 2017)

battery was a pain for me with previous efforts, this eliminates that as no need to be connected to phone during round, stats wise it seems very indepth, can break down from off tee, approach, around green and putting, also can look at stats from individual clubs etc think it does same if not more than other options, I did notice on Saturday tho you need to make sure and mark pin whilst on green otherwise it messes up the gir etc.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 22, 2017)

Mrs has ordered me one today.

I had sent a few emails last week inquiring if in the future there would be a version to pair with owners of existing Smart watches etc etc

Anyway they offered one at the pre order price - nice touch


----------



## xreyuk (Nov 26, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			battery was a pain for me with previous efforts, this eliminates that as no need to be connected to phone during round, stats wise it seems very indepth, can break down from off tee, approach, around green and putting, also can look at stats from individual clubs etc think it does same if not more than other options, I did notice on Saturday tho you need to make sure and mark pin whilst on green otherwise it messes up the gir etc.
		
Click to expand...

When you say to mark the pin, I thought you just had to select the number of putts you took by pressing the button, and it would assume that where you are stood when you press the button is where the pin is?

I've been holding off on buying anything until the reviews came out, people aren't very impressed with it on the GolfWRX forums.

How are the stats? The one thing stopping me from going for Shot Scope, is I've heard that Game Golf has better stats (and is obviously cheaper, but you have to manually tag) and that Arccos is the best out of all of them for stats, but again that's expensive and is a battery drain for your phone.


----------



## PAULGRINNY (May 28, 2018)

Shot Scope V2 has added hazards also you can share shots rounds via social network


----------

